# Are seeds from American Seeds any good?



## neil-v1

Hey, I was at the dollar tree store yesterday and saw some seeds that were called "American Seeds". The packets did not say if they were open-pollinated (heirloom) or hybrid. I checked the web and their site says that their seeds are in no way altered or given chemicals, etc. but it still does not say that they are heirloom quality seeds. I was wondering if anyone has ever used these "American Seeds" before and if anyone can give any feedback? 

The sell by date is coming up soon but I figure on throwing some in the freezer with the thinking that they should still last another couple years (after they are vac sealed in mylar). Does that sound about right? Any help would be great. The seeds packets were four for a buck so it won't break the bank either way but every little bit helps. Thanks and take care.


----------



## sailaway

They are probably good, but read the back of the envelope closely, last year alot of them that I looked at said: "origin China" on the back, read closely.


----------



## *Andi

I have some marigold seed from them (I plant lots of marigolds in my garden ) And I ... like you picked them up because of the price.

My seeds say they are from Norton, Ma.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Picked up a few this year at Wal-Mart from American Seed. Some sprouting in seed trays already. Seem to be pretty decent, if a bit bland for information. Don't know if I'll be seed saving from them or not. Might try it once and see if they come back true to form. Trying to keep a lot better records this year so I can see what I get from what, then cross it to next year's results.


----------



## Emerald

Here is a post from a friend of mine from the gardening webite-- 
SNIP-

National, NK, and Fredonia are under the same corporate umbrella:
Plantation Products, Inc. 202 South Washington Street, Norton, MA 02766

The American Seed Co. nostalgic packages sold in "dollar stores" and farm supply stores are a product of the same corporation:
http://www.plantationproducts.com/pr...eedpackets.htm

NK (Northrup King) is owned by Syngenta:
http://www.syngenta.com/country/us/e...ages/home.aspx

Here is Syngenta's corporate promo page:
Syngenta AG - Bringing plant potential to life

Syngenta is a Monsanto's competitor, not a part of Monsanto:
http://www.theecologist.org/News/new...ow_dupont.html

Here is a graphic that might help:
https://www.msu.edu/~howardp/seedindustry.pdf

I have grown many tomatoes produced by Syngenta and distributed either through their subsidiaries like NK, Plantation, National, etc., or via other good companies like Harris Seed Company and Harris Moran.

Some of these tomatoes are good old standard open pollinated types, and others are most excellent hybrids developed at North Carolina State University and other land grant universities.

But to say much more about the breeding programs and their benefit to home gardeners, commercial farmers, corporate farmers, and worldwide consumers of vegetables would be begging the issue of whether this discussion should better be moved to that stupid food politics forum.

Let me just say I have never bought a bad seed from Northrup King, National Seed Company, Plantation Products, American Seed Company OR SYNGENTA CORPORATION. Never. All were good.
End Snip
I have used American seeds and most of them are very general Open pollinated seeds and they do come up well and you can save seed from them.
Hope it helps.


----------



## neil-v1

Thanks everyone. I do love this site.


----------



## BuggingIn

I've grown out the American Seeds and most have done quite well for me.


----------



## FreeNihilist

Ive used American Seeds for a number of years and have never had an issue with them. As far as heirloom varieties go vs hybrids it's a matter of becoming familiar with the varieties and doing a bit of research. Not all hybrids are labeled as such with any seed company.

Once you grow heirlooms it's best to save seed each year as the plants will make slight adaptations to your climate and conditions each generation and produce more and become more resistant to diseases and pests over the years.


----------

